# Who would you arrest?



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Alright guys need some help here: A reliable confidential source gives me info that there is a vinyl bag with bongs and pot in a common bathroom of a college office building. I applied for and received a search warrant. I found not only the bongs but a large amount of pot in the bag. Who would I seek an arrest warrant against? We have no idea who the bag belongs to and the two people that share the bathroom tell me that think the bag belongs to the other person. Neither of the workers is a known dealer, and both have no arrests for any drug related charges. Keep in mind they share the bathroom. ADVICE PLEASE!! Thanks in advance.


----------



## MCPHS401 (Feb 13, 2007)

if those 2 people share the bathroom then they know who owns it, play them against each other and one will sell the other out. I know what goes on in my bathroom, so they will to. If they think they are going down for it they will give someone up, or at least some information


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

Read them the riot act, then smoke it...... Only kidding


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

Did you think of this BEFORE you acted ?????? Did you know ahead of time it was a common area?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Hair, fiber, DNA, FINGERPRINTS...

You can sure as shit bet that the bong has saliva and fingerprints on it...as well how about the bag.

Check with security for video of that area to see if your perp carried the bag in there.

Richmond CSI


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Sniper said:


> Did you think of this BEFORE you acted ?????? Did you know ahead of time it was a common area?


Good question. How can a common bathroom be accessible to only 2 people?


----------



## jackryan (Apr 11, 2004)

94c said:


> Good question. How can a common bathroom be accessible to only 2 people?


...and correct me if I'm wrong but a common area bathroom of an office would not need a search warrant to search it.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

He didn't say PUBLIC bathroom Jack................


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Sniper said:


> Did you think of this BEFORE you acted ?????? Did you know ahead of time it was a common area?


 Did know it was a common area, anyone could technically have access to the bathroom, however there are only 2 offices in this area. I was thinking just abandoned property in a common bathroom with the fact that they were only really the ones using the room, but "an arrest needs to be made".


----------



## dave2886 (Jul 19, 2006)

If this "common area" bathroom is only accessible to these 2 employees, how does the CI know about the bag? This smells trollish to me....honest answer: I'd be working that CI a little harder to find out how he knows a big bag of weed is going to just be sitting unattended in a bathroom. If I had no other information that we have right now, here's what I'd do: since it's a common area on a college campus, and I work for the college, I don't need a search warrant. I'd go in there, collect the contraband as found property and turn it in.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Thanks Dave, there is no college PD, just local PD but just the same.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

So what makes your informant reliable and what is his basis of knowledge?


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

94c said:


> So what makes your informant reliable and what is his basis of knowledge?


 Twice before they gave info leading to the arrest and conviction of a drug trafficker, and another for poessession with intent to dist. This is small time stuff for this person, I see no reason they would make it up.


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

And the winner is....Wolfman!!!!

Don't spin your wheels on a minor case that is going to yield nothing more than a CWOF. You got the dope, if it belongs to either of the parties, they now know you are on to them. Bring the "find" to the college administration's attention so that they're bosses are on to them...and call it a day. 

GREAT WORK! Remember, you don't always have to get the pinch to prove a job well done! You took the ball, ran with it, and scored...keep up the good work.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm still curious to know about this basis of knowledge.

It seems out of the three people, only the informant has a so-called track record around drugs.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Thanks Wolf, I think im all set now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

You probably planted the stuff yourself.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

crazy irish said:


> You probably planted the stuff yourself.


somebody did...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Now that you got this silliness out of your system, can I have my bag back? It's the weekend and I'm hurtin...


----------



## chuckD (Oct 14, 2004)

seriously, I'm suprised the judge who issued you the warrant didn't advise you to have anidea who it belongs to before you make your move. Your kidding right?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

chuckD said:


> seriously, I'm suprised the judge who issued you the warrant didn't advise you to have anidea who it belongs to before you make your move. Your kidding right?


This whole story doesn't make sense.

Where I work judges don't sign warrants. That's what clerk-magistrates are for.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

94c said:


> This whole story doesn't make sense.
> 
> Where I work judges don't sign warrants. That's what clerk-magistrates are for.


Same where I work... submit for destruction and move on.


----------

